
Time is Money, Now Act Like It - organicgrant
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/money/article/time-is-money-now-act-like-it-scott-allen
======
ilkhd2
Yes, but take-out of the same quality as home cooking would cost waaaay beyond
50$ per person.

~~~
jodrellblank
If you are a Michelin starred chef, maybe, but you can get someone to come to
your home and cook you food for less than that.

I cite Yahoo Answers, but it should be enough to illustrate:

 _a Hog Roast (to feed about 150ppl) comes in at £600, if you are looking at
something that includes salads and side dishes etc you are looking at a per
head pricing of about £13-£14 per person. For a posh BBQ /Hog Roast with all
the trimmings and lots of side dishes you can pay as much as £20 per head._

[http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=2010030208063...](http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100302080633AAURAlW)

